# Er gibt sich als Spanier aus. / Er geht als Spanier durch.



## Dymn

Hallo,

Am I understanding the differences between these verbs correctly?

_Er *gibt sich* als Spanier *aus*. _("He tries to pass off as a Spaniard") (= he's trying to be mistaken as a Spaniard, he might not succeed in doing so)
_Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. _("He passes for a Spaniard") (= he could be mistaken as a Spaniard, due to his way of acting/speaking/whatever)

Vielen Dank


----------



## JClaudeK

Dymn said:


> _Er *gibt sich* als Spanier *aus*. _("He tries to pass off as a Spaniard")
> _Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. _(= he could be mistaken as a Spaniard )


----------



## bearded

Hello


Dymn said:


> he could be mistaken


 Here I'd rather say ''he is (being) mistaken..''. I agree on all the rest.

--cross-posted with JCK--


----------



## elroy

Dymn said:


> ("He tries to pass off as*/for* a Spaniard")





bearded said:


> ''he is *gets* (being) mistaken..''


----------



## JClaudeK

_Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. = Er *könnte* ein Spanier *sein*. = Man *kann*/ könnte ihn für einen Spanier *halten*.* 
≠* Man *hält* ihn für einen Spanier. _

Ich frage mich, ob _"he gets mistaken"_ dieser Bedeutung gerecht wird.



> durchgehen
> 4c)
> 
> für besser, jünger, neuer, etwas anderes gehalten werden, als es der Wirklichkeit entspricht
> Beispiel
> sie geht glatt für 30 durch


----------



## elroy

“He gets mistaken for...” means that it does happen.  Is there really a practical difference, though?  If he’s mistakeable for X, then chances are it does actually happen sometimes, right?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> “He gets mistaken for...” means that it does happen.  Is there really a practical difference, though?


Yes, (depending on context) it can be important to make the difference.


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. = Er *könnte* ein Spanier *sein*. = Man *kann*/ _könnte _ihn für einen Spanier *halten*.*
> ≠* Man *hält* ihn für einen Spanier.


Das stimmt, je nach Situation könnte "er als Spanier durchgehen", ohne dass die Menschen, die mit ihm zu tun haben, ihn tatsächlich für einen Spanier hielten -- etwa, weil sie wissen, dass er kein Spanier ist.

Aber das trifft ja in der Situation "gets mistaken" auch zu: Die Menschen, die über die Identität der Person Bescheid wissen, werden ihn nicht mistaken.

Ich denke, dass beide nichts darüber aussagen, *wie oft* andere die falsche Annahme treffen. Wenn man sagt "er geht als Spanier durch", dann verstehe ich, dass dies durchaus passiert (sonst wäre die Aussage hinfällig). Ebenso mit "gets mistaken".

Bei LEO habe ich noch gefunden: "pass off as someone" und "pass for someone".


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Yes, (depending on context) it can be important to make the difference.


 Can you give an example? 


Sowka said:


> "pass off as someone"


 That sounds bizarre to me.  Maybe it’s British?


----------



## deltron

Just wanted to introduce the difference:
He tries to pass for a Spaniard vs. He tries to pass himself off as a Spaniard.

The first one is more like a one time occurrence, and most often related to someone's appearance: "He wore a Real Madrid shirt to try to pass as a Spaniard"

The second is more of a lifestyle: He tries to pass himself off as a Spaniard, but everybody knows he's from Ukraine."

x-post with Elroy...I feel like the "pass off as someone" needs the reflexive


----------



## Sowka

"To pass off as" ist nicht als BrE gekennzeichnet. Es ist im Oxford Dictionary und auch im Merriam Webster.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot "to pass _something _/ _someone _off as"

Edit 2022-02-27: Second link corrected (hopefully ...)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> „as literal as possible, as free as necessary“


Was wäre eine getreue Übersetzung für _Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. ?_


----------



## Sowka

deltron said:


> He tries to pass for a Spaniard vs. He tries to pass himself off as a Spaniard.
> 
> The first one is more like a one time occurrence, and most often related to someone's appearance: "He wore a Real Madrid shirt to try to pass as a Spaniard"
> 
> The second is more of a lifestyle: He tries to pass himself off as a Spaniard, but everybody knows he's from Ukraine."


I think both of them are "er gibt sich als Spanier aus".

As I understand it, the sentence "er geht als Spanier durch" refers less to his actions and more to the perception by others. He may indeed do nothing to look like a Spaniard, but others mistake him for a Spaniard nevertheless.


----------



## deltron

Sowka said:


> I think both of them are "er gibt sich als Spanier aus".
> 
> As I understand it, the sentence "er geht als Spanier durch" refers less to his actions and more to the perception by others. He may indeed do nothing to look like a Spaniard, but others mistake him for a Spaniard nevertheless.


Agreed. One is passive, one is active. The passive one has to be "He passes for a Spaniard" = "Er geht als Spanier durch"


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Was wäre eine getreue Übersetzung für _Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. ?_


 When you say that, do you mean
1.) He _seems_ like he _probably_ sometimes gets mistaken for a Spanish person; I have reason to believe that this probably happens, but I don't know for a fact that it does.
or
2.) He sometimes _actually _gets mistaken for a Spanish person; I know this for a fact.


----------



## Dymn

In my case, we were at German class with another Spanish girl, a Chinese girl and a Polish boy. After having asked me and the Spanish girl about our nationality, the Chinese girl asked the Polish boy "so are you also Spanish?". He said no and then he sarcastically told his appearance didn't look Spanish at all. I wanted to tell him "well, you could pass for a Spaniard", but I lacked the words so I just said nothing 

I think "_naja, du gehst als Spanier durch" _wouldn't really fit because he had just got mistaken as Spanish, so it would be plain obvious, but maybe also because there's really nothing about him that makes him look Spanish rather than Polish, if he got mistaken was mainly because of the context.

So my bet would be on "_du könntest als Spanier durchgehen". _

Obviously "_sich ausgeben_" wouldn't be appropriate because he was doing nothing to get mistaken.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Can you give an example?


Beispiel:
In Frankreich darf minderjährigen Jugendlichen  (theoretisch!) kein Tabak verkauft werden.
Eine Gruppe von 14 - 15jährigen Teenagern 'braucht' Zigaretten und  sie schicken Max in den Tabakladen, weil er viel älter aussieht, als er eigentlich ist:
"Geh du in den Laden, du gehst locker für 18 durch, dich fragt der Händler bestimmt nicht nach dem Personalausweis."

Wenn man hier mit "get mistaken" übersetzt, wird  m.E. die Perspektive verschoben.
Gemeint ist hier "Du kannst dich für 18 ausgeben (wir haben Glück)." und nicht "Der Händler wird sich in Bezug auf dein Alter irren." (Letztendlich kommt es zwar auf's Gleiche raus, aber ich fände es schade, wenn dieser subtile Unterschied verloren ginge.)

Edit: 
"durchgehen als" -  Konnotation: er sieht so aus, als ob ....., aber _der Anschein kann trügen_
"to get mistaken" - Konnotation: _der Anschein hat getrogen_


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> du gehst locker für 18 durch


 You could / You’ll easily pass for 18.

I feel like with “locker” there’s an implied modal.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dymn said:


> _Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. _("He passes for a Spaniard") (= he could be mistaken as a Spaniard





elroy said:


> You could / You’ll easily pass for 18.
> I feel like with “locker” there’s an implied modal.


Danke, dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## elroy

I’m not sure we are.  

“You pass for 18” means that it happens; it’s not just a _Vermutung_. 
“*You could / You’ll* pass for 18” is a _Vermutung_. 

Is “Du gehst für 18” a _Vermutung_? 


elroy said:


> When you say that, do you mean
> 1.) He _seems_ like he _probably_ sometimes gets mistaken for a Spanish person; I have reason to believe that this probably happens, but I don't know for a fact that it does.
> or
> 2.) He sometimes _actually _gets mistaken for a Spanish person; I know this for a fact.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Is “Du gehst für 18” a _Vermutung_?


Yes, it is.
cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> Er *geht* als Spanier *durch*. = Er *könnte* ein Spanier *sein*.






elroy said:


> I feel like with “locker” there’s an implied modal.


Not only with "locker", but then it's more evident.


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.


elroy said:


> “You pass for 18” means that it happens*; it’s not just a _Vermutung_.



Fazit:
he gets mistaken as* .... = man hält ihn für .....
he could / ’ll pass for .... * =  Er geht als / für ..... durch.


* So wie auf FR:
_il passe pour .....  = man hält ihn für .....
il peut/ pourrait passer pour = Er geht als / für ..... durch_


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> il passe pour ..... = man hält ihn für .....


Entspricht das auch genau dem Ausdruck _er gilt als..._?


----------



## Sowka

bearded said:


> Entspricht das auch genau dem Ausdruck _er gilt als..._?


Nein, zwischen "man hält ihn für" und "er gilt als" sehe ich einen Unterschied: Bei "er gilt als" gibt es sozusagen eine Einstimmigkeit, die denjenigen einschließt, der die Aussage trifft, während "man hält ihn für" eine Distanz ausdrückt zu denjenigen, die "ihn" "für etwas halten".


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> zwischen "man hält ihn für" und "er gilt als" sehe ich einen Unterschied [....] während "man hält ihn für" eine Distanz ausdrückt zu denjenigen, die "ihn" "für etwas halten".


Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich nur an dem "man", oder?

"er wird für .... gehalten" ist für mich identisch mit "er gilt als". 



JClaudeK said:


> il passe pour ..... = man hält ihn für .....
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entspricht das auch genau dem Ausdruck _er gilt als..._?
Click to expand...

Sagen wir also lieber:
_il passe pour = er wird für .... gehalten = er gilt als
on le prend pour  = man hält ihn für ..... _

Mal sehen, ob Sowaka _damit_ einverstanden ist.


----------



## deltron

In English it's natural to say "You could pass for 18 or even 21 (for that matter)"

I guess the German would be "Du gehst locker für 18 durch...oder sogar/eben 21 (, wenn es dazu kommt)."

Or does the durch have to be at the end? : Du gehst locker für 18 oder sogar eben 21, wenn es dazu kommt, durch


----------



## elroy

Dymn said:


> In my case, we were at German class with another Spanish girl, a Chinese girl and a Polish boy. After having asked me and the Spanish girl about our nationality, the Chinese girl asked the Polish boy "so are you also Spanish?". He said no and then he sarcastically told his appearance didn't look Spanish at all. I wanted to tell him "well, you could pass for a Spaniard", but I lacked the words so I just said nothing
> 
> I think "_naja, du gehst als Spanier durch" _wouldn't really fit because he had just got mistaken as Spanish, so it would be plain obvious, but maybe also because there's really nothing about him that makes him look Spanish rather than Polish, if he got mistaken was mainly because of the context.


 Based on the discussion so far, I suggest

_Na ja, man könnte dich (unter Umständen) durchaus für einen Spanier halten. _


deltron said:


> In English it's natural to say "You could pass for 18 or even 21 (for that matter)"
> 
> I guess the German would be "Du gehst locker für 18 durch...oder sogar/eben 21 (, wenn es dazu kommt)."
> 
> Or does the durch have to be at the end? : Du gehst locker für 18 oder sogar eben 21, wenn es dazu kommt, durch


 I don't think "wenn es dazu kommt" works here, so I'll substitute a different expression:

_Du gehst locker für 18 bzw. sogar für 21 durch. 
Du gehst locker für 18 durch, bzw. sogar für 21. 
Du gehst locker für 18 durch, bzw., wenn man's sich überlegt, sogar für 21. 
Du gehst locker für 18 bzw., wenn man's sich überlegt, sogar für 21 durch. 
Du gehst locker für 18 durch, bzw. sogar für 21, wenn man's sich überlegt. 
Du gehst locker für 18 bzw. sogar für 21, wenn man's sich überlegt, durch. _


----------

